# Got myself a wee project



## myfordml1 (27 Aug 2016)

Hi,been lurking for a wee while so decided to join . Just recently acquired/bought myself a Myford ml1 as a winter project . Not sure if anyone on here is familiar with this old lathe .


----------



## woodpig (27 Aug 2016)

Welcome to the forum. I'm not familiar with the ML1 but I did nearly buy one about 20 years ago. Getting it up and running was I felt a bit beyond me at the time. You've probably seen it but there is information on the Lathe here:

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford-ml2-ml4/

http://www.lathes.co.uk/myford-ml2-ml4/page3.html

I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## myfordml1 (27 Aug 2016)

Thanks for the welcome . 

I've sourced a set of change gears ,i'll be fabricating a motor/pulley mount myself . I'm going to convert to a V belt drive also .Just need to source some bits for the cross feed and main screw .  

Can't complain ,i paid £100 for it .


----------



## AES (27 Aug 2016)

Welcome myfordml1. I'm also not at all familiar with this model but I'd say at that price you've got a good buy - especially if the bed ways & slides are OK.

Good luck with the restoration, and don't forget the unwritten Forum rule - "no pix, it didn't happen"!

It's really good to see seemingly more and more people restoring old metal of all sorts.

AES


----------



## myfordml1 (27 Aug 2016)

These things were made to last . I will be posting plenty of pics


----------



## DTR (28 Aug 2016)

Congrats on the new lathe  I used to have an ML4, which is very similar to the ML1 just slightly bigger. I now have an ML7, I sold the ML4 to another member on here. It's a great little lathe and £100 is a great price!


----------



## woodpig (28 Aug 2016)

When it needs a coat of paint these folks can help.  

http://www.paragonpaints.co.uk/Myford-Lathe-Grey.html


----------



## Water-Mark (28 Aug 2016)

Hi, should be a good little project.
I restored a similar RandA lathe last year, i also had to fabricate the motor mount and countershaft assembly.

I actually turned down a v belt pully into a flat belt pulley and to be honest the flat belt drive is very smooth and doesn't slip and has a certain old world charm.

As others have said, we need pictures.


----------



## myfordml1 (8 Sep 2016)

Sorry been a bit busy lately here are some photos. Managed to source a cross slide it's going to need modified a bit . Looking for the topslide base and screw . 

Sean


----------



## DTR (8 Sep 2016)

myfordml1":246px8ft said:


> Sorry been a bit busy lately here are some photos. Managed to source a cross slide it's going to need modified a bit . Looking for the topslide base and screw .



On my old ML4, the topslide mounting hole / slot lined up with the cross slide T-slots. I bought some ML7 T-screws from RDG and bolted down the topslide with those. 

http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/TEE- ... 5TE11.html


----------



## Water-Mark (8 Sep 2016)

Looks like a worthwhile project.
Not sure it's worth modifying a top slide to be honest.
Originals crop up on ebay fairly often.


----------

